# Wadkin planer restoration almost complete.



## Andy RV (4 Feb 2010)

This is the old Wadkin planer that Karl kindly donated to me. I've completely stripped the whole thing down and cleaned everything, replaced the bearings and fitted a 2HP single phase motor. 

I've also repainted with industrial enamel paint, just need to build a guard around the pulley and have another hand wheel cast for the table adjustments, but apart from that its running well. 

This is how Karl received the planer, he'd mostly dismantled it and gave it a bit of a clean. 








This is how it is now

















And a big thanks to Karl for giving me the planer!


----------



## Karl (4 Feb 2010)

:shock:

Holy dung Andy - have you actually been to bed since you picked it up :lol:

Looks absolutely superb. Glad you had the time (and knowledge!) to do what I couldn't!

How does it perform?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

WOW :shock: 

=D> =D>


----------



## Paul.J (4 Feb 2010)

Superb.Looks the business now


----------



## 9fingers (4 Feb 2010)

Very nice job but do watch out for that open belt drive!

Bob


----------



## Max Power (4 Feb 2010)

Superb job, you could actually have a very good sideline refurbishing old Wadkins etc and converting to single phase.


----------



## Russ (4 Feb 2010)

I'd love to have that in my workshop!! Worth all the time and effort.

Nice post  

Russ


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

remind me, what was the planing width? 6"?


----------



## TheTiddles (4 Feb 2010)

What's that big cylinder behind the fence? Is that where the motor used to be?

I'd cover up that belt before something goes horridly wrong as you say, after all that, does it actually work well?

Aidan


----------



## wizer (4 Feb 2010)

TheTiddles":1rpsamxv said:


> What's that big cylinder behind the fence? Is that where the motor used to be?



Top Spindle\Pulley would be my guess.


----------



## Andy RV (4 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

Yes I'll be making a cover for the belt drive very soon. It works very well, taking full width cuts without a problem in hardwood. The cutting width is 6 inches. 

The cylinder behind the fence is the original motor case which is cast and is the mounting point for the fence, so it couldn't get rid of it, instead I've cut a slot to allow the belt to exit while retaining the fence mounting point.


----------



## Beardo16 (4 Feb 2010)

Very nice, great job achieved


----------



## bodgermatic (5 Feb 2010)

=D>


----------



## Joints (5 Feb 2010)

Excellent clean up job.

If you have any spare time maybe you would like to give mine a clean?


----------



## 9fingers (5 Feb 2010)

Now THAT is a real piece of kit!

Very nice!

Bob


----------



## Henning (5 Feb 2010)

Way to go Andy! 

Restored to former glory.


----------



## OPJ (5 Feb 2010)

Joints":79ozn2fx said:


> Excellent clean up job.
> 
> If you have any spare time maybe you would like to give mine a clean?



...I see the extraction's working well, George!!! 

Andy, outstanding restoration job! 8)


----------



## Andy RV (6 Feb 2010)

Joints":95xbs0f0 said:


> Excellent clean up job.
> 
> If you have any spare time maybe you would like to give mine a clean?




Sure! As long as I can keep it when I'm done! :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Feb 2010)

Fine job Andy,


All set for the rest of your woodworking life then. 

I like the guard... Way better then the one on my Sedgwick. Must see if I can fabricate one. Pop-rivets should do the trick! :lol:


Hope it gives you some great service, but agree with Bob. Watch that belt! 

regards
John


----------



## Karl (6 Feb 2010)

Andy - I showed SWMBO the before and after pics.

"How much did you sell it to him for?" 

"Nowt - I got it for nothing, so I couldn't make a profit on it"

"You plonker!"

Women :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Jul 2011)

I don't want to bump this post really, but I do like the guard. I think I am going to make a slide guard like it for my Sedgwick... By comparison my tin-plate guard is 'pineapples' rubbish. 

John


----------



## gazidisdesigns (17 Jul 2012)

Hi, I've just bought one of these, with the original motor and everything. Not that bothered about restoring it just yet, more intent on just using it. I was looking for a bit of history on it, another thread said they're from the 1920s which sound a bit far fetched. Can you shed any light on the subject? Cheers, Rob.


----------



## Andy RV (18 Jul 2012)

I can't really help you dating it, it's certainly an old lump, there seems to be 2 different versions of this machine around, with a direct drive motor or the motor mounted on the side of the machine which also looks to have an improved and simplified fence. 

Since this thread you'll all be glad to know I've fitted a guard over the V belt, my wadkin family is growing, I've got a lathe coming on friday and the table saw is now practically finished so i'll have to get some up to date pictures.


----------



## Teckel (18 Jul 2012)

Look forward to seeing the wadkin family. Excellent job on the planer


----------



## kirkpoore1 (19 Jul 2012)

Andy:

Very nicely done. Too bad you couldn't save the direct drive motor. 

Kirk


----------



## Andy RV (20 Jul 2012)

Yes I agree, it would of been nice to keep the machine original, but at least it's back in action now. :twisted: 

Here's a few more pictures

The workshop and machines, excuse all of the boxes between the machines, like most people, I need more room! 






















This arrived yesterday, as usual it's three phase so it will need a motor replacement or inverter before its making any shavings. 






Thanks, Andy.


----------



## wallace (21 Jul 2012)

Hi Andy, nice job. When planing does the wood pass onto the sawbench table or do you have to move it. How do you rip stuff on the saw, or do you move that. Heres a link to the catalogue http://www.turnersworkshop.co.uk/Wadkin1936.pdf
Heres a little pic of the one I did






Mark


----------



## Andy RV (22 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the catalogue, its very interesting and your machine looks great too. The saw, planer and router table are all at the same height so they act as supports when using the machines. I'll need to move the lathe over to the left and open the garage door if I do any ripping on the saw.


----------



## wallace (23 Jul 2012)

I see, I thought that was a wall. Is that a kick e-stop at the bottom. How is that wired to work?
Mark


----------



## 9fingers (23 Jul 2012)

All stop safety switches are normally closed types and fitted in series with the standard stop button.
E stop switches normally have mechanical latching that requires resetting before the machine can be started again.

Bob


----------



## wallace (24 Jul 2012)

That one on the saw looks like one that you rotate to reset. I always thought they weren't rated high enough to be used inline. But were used to send a signal to the plc. I have some that I aquired years ago, the lecky fitter said I couldn't use them in line.
Mark


----------



## 9fingers (24 Jul 2012)

Read what I wrote Mark. 
They are not used in line because as you say they are not rated to take the machine current.

Bob


----------

